# CBS and ABC... time for you to catch up!!!



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

NBC is broadcasting their news in beautiful HD format. I would love for CBS to start doing that. NBC has been doing it for awhile now and it's funny that CBS and ABC aren't making the plunge to be competitive!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Which news?


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Which news?


I'm sure he's speaking about the national news. Ironically, NBC's local news in Los Angeles is the only major not broadcasting in HD.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ABC News already rebuilt their sets for HD and announced they will be HD this year. I can't recall if it was timed for the the conventions or elections, but they're on board with HD.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

Good morning America on abc is already in HD.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

They also need to catch up in their promo spots for prime-time HD shows.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

But then you'd have watch Katie Couric in HD. scary..


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> But then you'd have watch Katie Couric in HD. scary..


CBS plans to have their CBS Evening News in HD by the conventions according to some articles on the internet.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6489253.html


----------

